# Dead ends



## gbhammer (Feb 28, 2012)

The 2003 IPC

Chapter 2: DEAD END. A branch leading from a soil, waste or vent pipe;

a building drain; or a building sewer, and terminating at a developed

length of 2 feet (610 mm) or more by means of a plug, cap

or other closed fitting.

The 2003 IPC

704.5 Dead ends. In the installation or removal of any part of a

drainage system, dead ends shall be prohibited. Cleanout extensions

and approved future fixture drainage piping shall not

be considered as dead ends.

The 2009 IPC has the same definition in chapter 2, but does not have section 704.5. Does any one know why the ICC removed this requirement from the code, but kept the definition and the commentary explaining why dead ends were bad?


----------



## gbhammer (Feb 28, 2012)

I called the ICC and apparently they felt that the prohibition of dead ends was a waste of time and money in large renovationsitty, so they removed it and forgot to take the definition and revised poorly written commentary out. So never mind.:banghd


----------



## chris kennedy (Feb 28, 2012)

gbhammer said:
			
		

> So never mind.:banghd


Did this thread just hit a dead-end?

Sorry, couldn't resist.


----------



## Papio Bldg Dept (Feb 28, 2012)

gbhammer said:
			
		

> I called the ICC and apparently they felt that the prohibition of dead ends was a waste of time and money in large renovationsitty, so they removed it and forgot to take the definition and revised poorly written commentary out. So never mind.:banghd


That's what you get for calling the ICC...a waste of time and money answer.


----------

